
Genghis Khan's success was in due to his ability and willingness to innovate - delancey
http://delanceyplace.com/view-archives.php?p=2905
======
bediger4000
But did he respect intellectual property when innovating? I'm told this is
Very Important. Also, did he have a process? I'm told that's Super Important.

